# to outline



## camelia81

Bună ziua,

Ce înseamnă "outline" ca şi verb?
Fraza este următoarea:
"Activities to be addressed through a partnership approach may include: (a) outlining new business models reflecting innovative solutions, in particular addressing the management of multiple chronic conditions; "

Mulţumesc.


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Sunt curioasă să aflu de ce ai folosit conjuncția 'și'  înaintea cuvântului 'verb'?  Ce nu era ok în a scrie doar ' ca verb'?
În al doilea rând, 'to outline'  poate fi în contextul dat 'a se prezenta succint'.


----------



## Trisia

Ținând cont de faptul că e vorba de perspective "noi", mă întreb dacă nu e posibil ca outline să fie folosit cu sensul lui original de a schița, mai precis _a propune_.

E doar o sugestie; propunerea lui irinet mi se pare excelentă și acoperă și ideea de nou.


----------

